# Beer Batter Chicken & Broccoli



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I read a bunch of beer batter recipes on the net and came up with
my own and it’s easy and very good...to about 1 1/2 cup flour add 1 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder, salt, white pepper, garlic powder, paprika, 2 chopped scallions, 2 tablespoons malt vinegar, about 2 teaspoons chopped chives and about 3/4 can of beer.

I boiled the cut up broccoli for about 4 minutes and then put it in an ice bath...I dried off the broccoli with a towel and then dipped it in the cold batter. I deep fried it with hot oil in my cast iron wok. Then I cut up two chicken breasts into chicken fingers, dredged in flour first and then into the batter and then into the hot oil....and then into
in a wire basket with paper towels underneath.
It was vey good. Next time I’m going to do cauliflower and sweet potato.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't batter chicken like that. But I do batter other things.
My recipe is 3/4th cup AP flour. 3/4 cup corn starch. 1/2 tsp baking powder, pinch of salt and 3/4th cup ice cold beer.

Combine the dry and add half the beer and check for consistency. You can add all the beer or not. Depends on how thick of a crust you want. Personally I use all the beer and sometimes a little more.
You can add seasonings if you like.
Crispy and very easy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I forgot that I was going to add some cornstarch to the mix.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow does that ever look gooooood. I am starved right now.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I forgot that I was going to add some cornstarch to the mix.


The Tempura effect! 😊


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I cheat, sometimes,






Hime Tempura Batter Mix - 10 Oz - Safeway


Shop Hime Tempura Batter Mix - 10 Oz from Safeway. Browse our wide selection of Bread Coatings & Batters for Delivery or Drive Up & Go to pick up at the store!



www.safeway.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, I tried that once, it was pretty good. The addition of the scallions that I added really added a lot of flavor to the recipe.
The leftover chicken made great sandwiches the next day with horseradish sauce,


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I forgot that I was going to add some cornstarch to the mix.


The corn starch is the key to a great batter. No eggs, no milk.


Nik333 said:


> The Tempura effect! 😊


Tempura is much much thinner and is a quick deep fry method. Tempura used by Asian chefs includes many vegetables.
It is very thin. Just thin enough to mark a spoon. 
The ice cold beer provides most of the lifting power. You really can leave the baking powder out when using ice cold beer.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Corn starch, and if not using beer use ice cold club soda. I've had battered fried fish come out looking like they were covered in stalagmites. You can also cut down the amount of wheat flour with rice flour. That might not be appropriate to chicken but it works nicely on fish.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Corn starch, and if not using beer use ice cold club soda. I've had battered fried fish come out looking like they were covered in stalagmites. You can also cut down the amount of wheat flour with rice flour. That might not be appropriate to chicken but it works nicely on fish.


Actually rice flour is my choice. For some reason its hard to find around here. So AP flour it is.
And yes on the club soda. But I like beer. Lager not soup beer.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Actually rice flour is my choice. For some reason its hard to find around here. So AP flour it is.
> And yes on the club soda. But I like beer. Lager not soup beer.


I've got this in my Amazon cart. Seems a decent price, about 9 lbs. total.



Amazon.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Nik, I tried that once, it was pretty good. The addition of the scallions that I added really added a lot of flavor to the recipe.
> The leftover chicken made great sandwiches the next day with horseradish sauce,


Regular horseradish or wasabi?
I'm betting regular.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Regular horseradish or wasabi?
> I'm betting regular.


Yes regular...mix a little sour cream with mayonnais, add some horseradish and Dijon mustard...it good on all coldcut sandwiches, and meats as well. I’ll get you the recipe ( later) if you’re interested.
Right now I’m sitting on my deck enjoying the outside.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Photo? As ddawg would say.

I didn't know you ever sat still! 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m really enjoying sitting out in the shade of the hot sun.
just snapped...









...and here is the Head Groundskeeper with the Head of Security digging in the rose garden.
I have to go in and cook now in order to lure them inside.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - how big would you say that part of your garden is? Or are the whole back and sides fully landscaped like that?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What part? Yes, it’s fully landscaped all around for privacy.

The horseradish sauce recipe
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise 
2 Tablespoons prepared horseradish
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

Even in Japan, the cheap wasabi in the tubes or packets is mostly colored horseradish.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> What part? Yes, it’s fully landscaped all around for privacy.
> 
> The horseradish sauce recipe
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> ...


Now that sounds good! I didn't realize you meant a sauce made out of a sauce. Or actually, out of a couple sauces. 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it’s good on roast beef, corned beef, chicken, sandwiches, it’s good on everything.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've used this, not pure wasabi powder as you can see but will set your nose to burning and eyes to watering.


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

I love dried Wasabi peas. I would bread the chicken in rice flour. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------

